# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Tour du lịch Singapore 3N2Đ giá rẻ nhất 2012 chỉ với 3.995.000 đ

## dulichsingaporegiare

*
Chương trình được thiết kế đặc biệt mừng* *Quốc Khánh 2-9** 

với giá* *Siêu Khuyến Mãi** rẻ nhất từ trước đến giờ* *chỉ* *3.995.000*







*Để biết thêm thông tin vui lòng truy cập:

www.dulichsingaporegiare.com*







DU LỊCH SINGAPORE GIÁ RẺ NHẤT 2012 - 3N2D CHỈ 3.995.000 VND (193USD) | DU LỊCH GIÁ RẺ

Tag: du lich singapore, du lich singapore gia re, singapore, du lịch singapore, du lịch singapore giá rẻ, du lich singapore gia re o dau, du lich singapore gia re nhat, du lich singapore can biet, du lich singapore nen mua gi, du lich singapore gia bao nhieu, tour du lich, tour du lich singapore, tour du lich singapore gia re,tour du lich singapore gia re nhat 2012

----------


## dulichsingaporegiare

up up up upup upup upup upup up

----------

